# Too Many Steps Just to Get Apps?



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

So I have been reading up a lot on the app market, and so far from the threads I have seen, my situation seems to be quite unique. I am under the impression this is not an Alpha issue at this point, since I have not really seen my case addressed.

First of all, demographically, I am outside of the US and more specifically Kosovo at the moment (will reside back in Germany in a few months).

I am having a lot of problems getting certain apps to show in the market, so like many, the first step I took was Market Enabler, which I set for AT&T in the US. While this WILL allow me to download apps that used to give me the "outside the US" error, most apps are still not even visible in the market... i.e do a search for "zombie", says 4,000+ available or whatever, but only shows me like 12.

So my workaround for issue two (most apps not showing in the market) is to download an app such as AppBrain. I have to go into this app, search for the app I want to download, have it direct me back to the market, and then (as long as Market Enabler is working) download it from there.

I have tried other apps like GetJar and the Amazon App Store, which also allow me to work around the market issue.

Also, like many have stated in other threads, I can't use the Android Market website because it tells me my account does not have any devices registered.

If I am doing things right, then hooray for me, but if there is something I don't know to make things better... please, please let me know!

Cliff Notes:
- Outside US, many apps don't show in the market (Market Enabler installed)
- Use programs such as AppBrain, GetJar and Amazon to direct me back to Market
- Website doesn't work because no devices are registered

Thanks!

...Running Alpha 2 on 16GB Touchpad updated to webOS 3.0.4...


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

You may have several issues combining. Being outside the US may complicate some of these issues beyond my scope of knowledge (which is terribly small to start with).

1) Are you on Alpha2? Alpha had market issues. There was a flashable fix (Flemmard's) for Alpha1 that was incorporated into Alpha2.
2) If above is Ok, You may want to try the 'clear market data' trick. I believe the sequence is:
a.) Settings -> Applications -> Manage Applications -> Market -> Clear Cache
b.) -> Google Services Framework -> Clear Data
c.) Try to open Market (will error out)
d.) Reboot
e.) Go back into market, should be Ok now.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea, should have mentioned OS above but didn't think about it. I am on Alpha 2, and have tried all the *known* fixes such as cache clearing. It doesn't change anything at this point.


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

How about using a proxy?


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have considered that, but don't know for sure if my location is the reason in the first place... guess it wouldn't hurt to try. One you recommend?


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

Bimmer84 said:


> I have considered that, but don't know for sure if my location is the reason in the first place... guess it wouldn't hurt to try. One you recommend?


I guess google them to see. I have no personal experience.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

You have to remember the device is not officially on the android market anyway so we should just be thankful that we can gets apps to begin with. That being said it is unfortunate anyway because there is no clear distinction in the apps place weather or not these apps are for phones or for tablets which is terrible to say the least. And another not e, hopefully we can get google to add the touchpad to the market soon, then we wouldnt hae such a hard time finding the apps we are looking for.


----------

